# Going home from college for Thanksgiving break... What should I do with my fish?



## kelsy (Nov 20, 2014)

I go to college two hours away from home and Sebastian lives here in my dorm with me. Next week (11/22 through 11/29) will be my first long break to go home, and I'm not sure what to do with my betta.

Whenever I've gone home on weekends, I've just had my roommate feed him for 2-3 days. This break will be a little over 7 days. I bought 7-day vacation feeder blocks, but everything I've read about them from people who actually know what they're doing have shunned these things. I also was looking at the ingredients and only 2% of it is protein! The calcium content is all the way at 30%, and I'm thinking that's not a good thing for the fish. I can't really afford an automatic feeder (plus I don't have a way or time to get one by the time I leave tomorrow).

I've also read that bettas will be fine for 7 days without food. I'm not worried about the tank. It's a filtered 2.5 gallon and I normally do 75% water changes every week and a half to two weeks. 

Bringing him home is an option, but I really don't want to have to deal with the hassle, especially since I'll be taking him home again in just 3 weeks for Winter break.

If anyone with experience having fish at college and dealing with the breaks could chime in, that would be wonderful! Thanks!


----------



## Tealight03 (Nov 15, 2014)

I'm planning on taking my fish with me anytime I leave for more than one night. He was left alone for 2 days once and thought he was so hungry that he nipped his fins. I also don't have anyone else to look after him. I hope it's not too stressful. For either of us, lol.


----------



## givemethatfish (Feb 10, 2014)

I have left my fish (I have multiple tanks) for up to 9-10 days with no problems. Just do a big water change the day you leave and feed him normally. Fish can live much longer than 7 days without food. Put his light on a timer.

Don't use the feeder block. He'll be fine for a week.


----------



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

I've also had fish that fin nip when hungry. I plan on getting automatic feeders when I want to come home from grad school.

I'd definitely recommend against the food blocks though. Having an overstuffed betta in dirty water would be much, much worse than having a hungry betta. Being hungry won't kill him...poor water quality and over-eating might.


----------



## kelsy (Nov 20, 2014)

Thanks for the advice! I think I'm gonna go ahead and leave him without food for the week. I also gave him a little bit more food than normal today, and I'll plan to do that tomorrow before I leave as well so he's got a little extra to keep him not hungry for a few extra days.


----------



## kelsy (Nov 20, 2014)

Also forgot to mention that I have left him for 3 or 4 days without food before, and he seemed to be fine--no fin nipping or things like that.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

+1 Gimmethatfish ~ I've left my Betta for 7+ days with no issues. As an aside, Dexter only bites his tail when we leave ... and that's even with a pet-sitter who feeds every day. I think some Betta might have abandonment issues. ;-)


----------



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> +1 Gimmethatfish ~ I've left my Betta for 7+ days with no issues. As an aside, Dexter only bites his tail when we leave ... and that's even with a pet-sitter who feeds every day. I think some Betta might have abandonment issues. ;-)


Completely off topic, but you have a betta named Dexter :lol:. I had a rescue that I named Dexter after the TV show - love that show!


----------



## miscanon (Jul 6, 2013)

If I were you, I'd just take the whole aquarium with me! My fish survive a two day car ride with me when I go back home for the summer and back to school at the end. I also have a friend with a four hour car ride who takes all three of her fish with her, no problem. Just put him in a little cup with a lid and you're good to go!


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Kim said:


> Completely off topic, but you have a betta named Dexter :lol:. I had a rescue that I named Dexter after the TV show - love that show!


Me, too!!!! :lol:


----------



## FishBaby (Nov 1, 2014)

I'm so glad that I saw this. I'm leaving for break to (granted mine is only 4 days but it still seems like so long to be away from them ). I just got the feeding blocks too. I had planned to just do their 100% changes the day I leave. No feeding blocks. 

Thanks guys!


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

I'd take the fish home, the ride may stress them but they do miss you when you're gone a long while. I think a short grumpy time in a jar for travel is better than a week alone.. but that's just my opinion. I'd also be paranoid that the school cheapens out on heating on breaks (keeps it just warm enough to prevent pipe bursting).. heaters won't keep up with it so water gets cold... yes betta can survive but not comfortable for them... I'd also worry the whole time I was away that I'd come back to a dead fish (for some reason or other)... but I can be a worry-wort.


----------



## Tealight03 (Nov 15, 2014)

I think I'm a worry-wort too lol. Or I just have a high maintenance fish.


----------

